# Just Pick Up Food & Deliver



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

One thing that really turns me off from PM and DD is that some restaurants require you to place the order and then wait for it, before you can pickup.

Are there any like Amazon Flex that don't? 

I simply want to drive to a restaurant, pick up (hopefully order is ready), and then deliver. 

Thanks.


----------



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

For door dash, not that many restaurants are like those- the ones that do, I just decline them, unless I'm desperate for an order and I know it will be quick


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

LLXC said:


> One thing that really turns me off from PM and DD is that some restaurants require you to place the order and then wait for it, before you can pickup.
> 
> Are there any like Amazon Flex that don't?
> 
> ...


Eats -- but customers don't tip.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

KyloRen said:


> For door dash, not that many restaurants are like those- the ones that do, I just decline them, unless I'm desperate for an order and I know it will be quick


Hmm wonder if there's a compiled list of restaurants where you don't have to actually order from and can just pick up.


----------



## scoop neck (Nov 29, 2016)

Here in Florida ( St Petersburg ) Ubereats sets the restaurants up with Ubereats fancy brown paper bags with those paper handles and the ubereats logo printed on them. Walk in and it's waiting for you, most of the time. But Ubereats is fairly new to my area and things tend to change in time.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Eats -- but customers don't tip.


I beg to differ. I collect $15-25 in cash tips for every 8-10 hours I do UberEats. Maybe a Seattle thing?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

chefseth said:


> I beg to differ. I collect $15-25 in cash tips for every 8-10 hours I do UberEats. Maybe a Seattle thing?


The problem is you are only making $2 an hour in tips, and only because some customers are nice enough to know to tip.

You should be making $10 an hour in tips at-least, if Uber allowed them to do it through the app, and encouraged it.

But since Uber has decided that none of their drivers deserve tips, even in food delivery, which is a long-time traditionally tipped position... it's a losing proposition for the driver.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

chefseth said:


> I beg to differ. I collect $15-25 in cash tips for every 8-10 hours I do UberEats. Maybe a Seattle thing?


While I collect $25-40 in app-based tips for every 3-4 hours I work with DoorDash.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

andaas said:


> While I collect $25-40 in app-based tips for every 3-4 hours I work with DoorDash.


Great. DD isn't having a successful run in Seattle. PM is good in fits and starts.

Without the tips, I am pocketing $1200/wk delivering 45-50 hrs/wk. The $25 cash each day pays for lunch and snacks. Ima not gonna complain.

I also deliver with Amazon Prime Now, and I collect $12-15/hr in tips. Never cash though.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I find it hard to believe you are making $25/hr doing uber eats all week long. Here in Denver, half the jobs only pay out 4 or 5 bucks with no tip. It's lower than minimum wage.

Are you getting some kind of bonus or guarantee from uber doing eats ?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Its all about having strategies. Hanging near restaurants that typically stack orders. Cancelling orders when you realize it is a time suck or undesirable area to end at (meaning no restaurant nearby). Figuring out which popular restaurants will have long fares. The average (before Uber fee) fare in Seattle is about $9. I have had fares as high as $28. 

Yes, we get plenty of guarantees in Seattle, but that's half the reason to do this gig. I wouldn't do it if they weren't throwing money at us. I don't do any guarantee unless is is more than $30/hr. If I can't make that much during peak hours, I'm not doing it right.

I know the days of this low-hanging fruit are numbered. But since switching from X to Eats 8 months ago, I haven't have any regrets.


----------

